# New Guy needing help!



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning y'all,
I'm totally new to rooting. I have a Verizon Galaxy S3 and a mac, I want to learn how to root it. I have been reading post on here on how to do it but I also know that things change very fast. I also have no idea what I am doing and I dont' want mess anything up. So I guess I looking for some guidance or some help. If any one is willing to teach me that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Here you go, tells and explains how to do it all.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Here you go, tells and explains how to do it all.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709


I actually did that yesterday and it was easy as hell even on Mac lol. Very simple and basically impossible to mess up.


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will give it a shot and let you know how it goes. After I root it where do I get ROMS from?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kegoober said:


> Thanks guys, I will give it a shot and let you know how it goes. After I root it where do I get ROMS from?


Development section here


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

kegoober said:


> Thanks guys, I will give it a shot and let you know how it goes. After I root it where do I get ROMS from?


Need to unlock it first so you can install a custom recovery and then install Roms /Kernels.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

How did it go?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> How did it go?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Went to download all the files and the Java JDK would not install. Says page was not found. SO now I'm not sure what to do. Plus I was reading the post and the first part he suggest to backup the IMEI/ESF, I got lost reading that part. So now I'm stuck and have not done anything.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

kegoober said:


> Went to download all the files and the Java JDK would not install. Says page was not found. SO now I'm not sure what to do. Plus I was reading the post and the first part he suggest to backup the IMEI/ESF, I got lost reading that part. So now I'm stuck and have not done anything.


Ok, let's take a step back. Two things first. One, while the IMEI stuff is ESSENTIAL before you flash a ROM, some of the methods (including my favorites) require you to be rooted first, so don't worry about that until after you're rooted. Two, the link included in the earlier post has multiple ways to root. If the Java JDK won't download, skip everything in part 1 and go to part 2.

Part 2 uses a different utility than part 1. It provides three files to download, the Samsung drivers (you may have already installed it if you tried part 1) and two different root utilities. The difference between the root tools is the two different editions of "superuser," the utility that controls root access. I prefer SuperSU, but that's just my opinion. Either one will work fine.

Download and unzip the root tool. Install the Samsung drivers. Then plug your phone into your computer and run the RootDebugfs.bat file. Congrats, you're rooted.

Also in part 2 are links to EZ Unlock and EZ Recovery. Download the newest version of EZ Recovery and ONLY version 1.2 of EZ Unlock (the newer versions have major problems). Also download this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wkhb953pupz434e/recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.1.2-d2vzw.img. It's the newest versions of Clockworkmod that I know of.

So, move the two apps and the recovery file to your SD Card. Go to Settings/Security and check Unknown Sources. Then use your file manager to navigate to where the apk files are and install both apps.

Use EZ Unlock. It's an incredibly simple program, if you have any questions about what to do once you open the app you should stop what you're doing right now.

Once your done with it, there won't be any immediately noticeable change. Still, go to EZ Recovery, open it and select the "custom" option. navigate to where you put the recovery file and select it. MAKE SURE THE CHECKBOX NEXT TO CUSTOM IS HIGHLIGHTED. It's a separate selection, and it's very easy to forget it.

Once you've selected the recovery file and checked the custom box, press Flash! It'll be done quickly, and once it is you now have your recovery installed. If you every want to get to Recovery mode (and you'll need to for one of the IMEI backups) open this app back up and press "reboot recovery." You don't have to flash anything again.

So, now you're rooted with a custom recovery installed. It's time to backup your IMEI. Go to this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/ to learn how. I would do BOTH of the backups in the first post.

For the first one, you need to download the Android Terminal Emulator app from the Play Store. Ignore the adb line and just type in the text after "in terminal" in the directions.

For the second one, it's just a zip file. Since you're new, I should tell you that zip files are how you install ROMs. So when it says to flash that zip in CWM, it means download the zip, move it to your phone, then "reboot recovery" in EZ Recovery. Select "install zip from sdcard," choose internal or external sdcard (internal or external memory, wherever you put the file) and navigate to the directory where the zip is and run it. Then you're done.

Now that it's all finished, explore the Verizon Development section and try out whatever ROMs you want. Enjoy.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You don't need drivers on a mac just fyi and the root method you mentioned seems as if it's Windows only.

Try getting the JDK from here: http://www.oracle.co...ds-1836413.html Once you do that doing the root/unlock/recovery install from Casual is super simple. Also the IMEI backup is easy as well. Do you have the Android SDK downloaded/installed on your mac? You need adb to do one of the steps for backing up the IMEI. If you don't have the SDK and you don't want to deal with that you can also do the root/unlock/recovery install process with casual and then boot up and download terminal from the play store. Once open type "su" without quotes and hit enter and thengrant root access. You should then see a # and enter "reboot nvbackup" again without quotes and hit enter. The phone will now do it's thing and backup the IMEI. The 2nd way to back it up (I did both ways) is to download the zip from here (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1852255) and simply flash it in recovery (again in terminal type su hit enter then type reboot recovery and hit enter again so it will boot to CWM recovery). Once you do those you can flash away and not worry about losing your IMEI.

If this all still sounds tough you can always hit me up via Twitter/Google+/GTalk and I can help you further.


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

OK this is where I get confused. One says its for window and the other says its for mac.
I appreciate the help guys just need to find out the way to do it using a mac. I really don't want to mess this up the first time I do it.

Mustang I will hit you up on GoogleTalk sometime this week if that is ok.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

kegoober said:


> OK this is where I get confused. One says its for window and the other says its for mac.
> I appreciate the help guys just need to find out the way to do it using a mac. I really don't want to mess this up the first time I do it.
> 
> Mustang I will hit you up on GoogleTalk sometime this week if that is ok.


That's cool...here is EXACTLY what I did on my MBP running mountain lion...

Step 1: Download and install these files to your pc:

Adam Outler's Casual-http://d-h.st/ypJ
Java JDK-http://www.oracle.co...ds-1836413.html (I modified this link to the working download page for JDK)

Step 2: On your device, Make sure USB Debugging(settings/developer options/usb debugging) and Install of Unknown Sources(settings/security/unknown source) is checked.(Also, make sure there are no other android devices, emulators, or any tethering programs running!!).

Step 3: Double click on the Casual file you downloaded in step1, you should here a voice say "casual", then the program should open.

Step 4: While fully booted up into android, Plug your device into the pc using the oem usb cable. Casual should come up in green letters saying "device connected".

Step 5: Congrats, you are now ready to flash away.

Step 6: If you are not currently rooted, then flash DebugFSroot first, DO IT!

Step 7: Next flash unsecure aboot to unlock bootloader, DO IT!

Step 8: Finally flash ClockWork Mod Recovery(it should be version cwm 6.0.1), DO IT!

Step 9: If you want to flash a custom rom, refer to section 3 or 4, reboot recovery, and follow that sections instructions for flashing.


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's cool...here is EXACTLY what I did on my MBP running mountain lion...


perfect bc that is what I have. MBP 10.8.2

I will give it a try tonight!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

kegoober said:


> perfect bc that is what I have. MBP 10.8.2
> 
> I will give it a try tonight!


Cool. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome interaction in this thread.

Very nice. Refreshing even.


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

Mustang

I have been really busy and have not been able to complete this yet. I know this should not take long but really haven't had time to sit down and do it. Also I was looking at the instructions I noticed this.
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 4: While fully booted up into android, Plug your device into the pc using the oem usb cable. Casual should come up in green letters saying "device connected".[/background]
Are they talking about just turning on the phone or do I need to boot it up in a different way.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

kegoober said:


> Mustang
> 
> I have been really busy and have not been able to complete this yet. I know this should not take long but really haven't had time to sit down and do it. Also I was looking at the instructions I noticed this.
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 4: While fully booted up into android, Plug your device into the pc using the oem usb cable. Casual should come up in green letters saying "device connected".[/background]
> Are they talking about just turning on the phone or do I need to boot it up in a different way.


No, leave the device turned on and just plug it in via USB to your computer with USB debugging turned on in developer options.


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

Mustang sent you a message!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah sorry I read it but was busy and couldn't reply. Been non-stop the past few days. I'll reply now.


----------

